# Review: Spitfire Audio LCO Strings



## ptram (Jul 1, 2019)

Tired of the usual sounds? Spitfire Audio has something unusual to add to the usual recipe. The LCO Strings let you explore new sound worlds, now very common in the most adventurous productions, at the meeting point between classical contemporary and experimental rock. For this new sonic dimension, there are still very few contributions from the world of orchestral libraries. So, here is one for you, one of absolute relevance.

The LCO Strings are a library of sampled strings, dedicated in particular to the most uncommon articulations. This is a chamber ensemble, with six violins, four violas, three cellos and two double basses combined in octaves with cellos. There are no separate basses, because the desired effect is that of a massive sound with the two types of low-pitched instruments interacting.

Although Spitfire is known for a series of orchestral libraries recorded in very reverberant sounding environments, especially the large Lyndhurst Hall of Sir George Martin’s Air Studios, they decided, for LCO Strings, to abandon the large, converted church and record in a much drier environment.

The full review is here.


----------

